# HELP !! Dog Gorged on Dry Food !!



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi everyone..... My friend has just called to ask me for my vets number as her 9 year old black lab....not speyed..... has managed to get into the sack of dry dog food and eat and eat and eat......... She is now staggering with all 4 feet and can hardly hold herself up...... I managed to get an appointment for 4.45pm.... Is there anything else she can do in the meantime ?????


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Hi everyone..... My friend has just called to ask me for my vets number as her 9 year old black lab....not speyed..... has managed to get into the sack of dry dog food and eat and eat and eat......... She is now staggering with all 4 feet and can hardly hold herself up...... I managed to get an appointment for 4.45pm.... Is there anything else she can do in the meantime ?????


Is there no way she can get to an emergnecy vet ? I think it migth be too long a wait until the afternoon.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd try make dog sick before a blockage occurs, activated charcoal from boots chemist. Ideally I'd go to vet now and sit there until seen to, but this isn't always possible.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I wouldnt wait either - may be even a call out if it gets him seen quicker - Hope its all alot of fuss about nothing and he is fine but best be safe:thumbup:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My dog did the same - he gorged himself on the sack of kibble in the morning, seen him firking around there in the morning but didn't know what he had been up to.

Come tea time he gets up from his sleep and is really really bloated (he is naturally a skinny dog). I had never heard of bloat at the time and someone suggested rushed him to the vets thinking it was that from his symptoms... and had to wait but they saw him and took him in, poor vet and nurses stayed late to put him under to X-Ray his tummy as an emergency. They quickly worked out it was food, and he had to have his stomach pumped as the kibble had swollen up and his stomach was getting blocked..... it was serious and could have been much worse if he hadn't got there in time - was very ill. 

He did it again a year later, OH forgot to lock the food cupboard door - we didn't know how much he had but I wasn't taking any chances and we got him to the emergency vets who gave him an injection to make him very sick.

Vets advised making him sick but didn't know how to, or whether enough had come out etc so went to the experts.

If they have had alot would DEF try to get to the vets earlier - just think how much kibble swells up when wet....


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Just read back, if the dog is distressed now, just think about when the kibble swells up....


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope your friend went to the vet immediately, this could be very serious


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

rona said:


> I hope your friend went to the vet immediately, this could be very serious


yes very serious..i know of one dog that died from this...the kibble needs to be got out of the stomach right away..this evening could be too late

juliex


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I didn't want to say but it was touch and go with my boy by the time we got him to the vets :-( 

Mind you once he got through the night he did enjoy the liquid parafin he then had to have for days afterwards very much.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi everyone........ thanks for all your replies.......Unfortunately........ Poppy had to be put to sleep........ I am just on my up to see my friend now so will fill you all in when I come back later....... Poor, poor poppy.......R.I.P now my wee friend......Oh god, this is a horrible situation....... what do you say..... what can you say.... I have bought her some Lilly's and have a lovely wee card on the loss of your beloved friend with a picture of a lab on it.... so apt..... Anyway, thanks again for your replies..... speak later.. Pamx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG, thats awful. Was there an underlying problem as well?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am really sorry to hear this, all my love to your friend.

RIP wee one x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Oh How sad...RIP

Juliex


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry. My condolences to your friend.


----------



## Spanish (May 27, 2010)

Oh dear.

I'm gonna get one of these now.

Ferplast Feedy Pet Food Storage Container Small


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

How awful, run free little girl


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

How shocking, I'm so very sorry. What an awful accident.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I am so so sorry to read this, I missed it as I was so wrapped up on another thread!
Billyboysmam just called me and asked me if I'd seen it.
All I can do is to say how very sorry I am, the owner must be devastated.

I would suspect by the time that you posted the thread the damage would already have been done, the bulking of the food would have put extreme pressure on the vital organs resulting in failure of the kidneys, liver and possibly a heart attack.

A hard lesson to learn , and very inapproiate that I say this, but please please everyone, keep is soap (or soda) crystals in case of dire emergency.

Again I say I am so sorry for your friend Pam.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this xxx


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

This is heartbreaking.... so sorry for your friend. 
x


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh how awful, poor little soul. :crying:

Why do we need soda crystals?? sorry if thats a thick question


----------



## Beebuks (Jun 4, 2010)

Thats really sad - i will make sure i keep the puppy well away from the kibble bag. Thoughts with your friend at this time


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

BigBearsRule said:


> Oh how awful, poor little soul. :crying:
> 
> Why do we need soda crystals?? sorry if thats a thick question


One of my dogs ate poisnous fungi once, I rang the vet within an hour of her eating them, she was in a terrible state, the vet told me to make her sick as soon as I could BEFORE leaving for the surgery! he told me to used soda crystals which I did! We disovled them in water and forced it down her, she was almost unconsious she brought back loads of mushrooms, we rushed her down to the vets where he put her on a drip, there is no antidode, we were in the lap of the gods! She lived! had we not have made her sick so quickly and so much she would have stood no chance.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

BigBearsRule said:


> Oh how awful, poor little soul. :crying:
> 
> Why do we need soda crystals?? sorry if thats a thick question


You can use these to make an animal sick if that is what is needed.

xx


----------



## Charlottex (Jul 15, 2010)

This is so sad... Thoughts are with your friend. Charlotte


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. It never ceases to amaze me how helpful and friendly everyone is one here.
I will get soda crystals tomorrow.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

BigBearsRule said:


> Thanks for the answer. It never ceases to amaze me how helpful and friendly everyone is one here.
> I will get soda crystals tomorrow.


Ditto above

Where will i get these crystals?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Hi everyone..... My friend has just called to ask me for my vets number as her 9 year old black lab....not speyed..... has managed to get into the sack of dry dog food and eat and eat and eat......... She is now staggering with all 4 feet and can hardly hold herself up...... I managed to get an appointment for 4.45pm.... Is there anything else she can do in the meantime ?????


Ive just the whole thread, I am so sorry for your friends loss


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

R.I.P poppy,so sad


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear - I hope you can give some comfort to your friend.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

That's awful, but accidents do happen. 

My thoughts are with your friend, RIP little one.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

how awful. im so sorry. 

xxx


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeez, just caught this thread Pam, so sorry to hear about Poppy  Run free little one xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

thats terribly tragic! so sorry :frown:


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Run free little one


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi folks........ Yup.... just as we thought..... her tummy was so full of kibble and obviously swelling and swelling and swelling that her stomach was blocked and so all her other organs were just shutting down......and there was nothing that could be done for poor Poppy.... A bit of a shock really that something like this can happen....and theres me shouting at Kai this afternoon as he raided the bin when I left him in the house for 1/2 hour little bugger.....


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Hi folks........ Yup.... just as we thought..... her tummy was so full of kibble and obviously swelling and swelling and swelling that her stomach was blocked and so all her other organs were just shutting down......and there was nothing that could be done for poor Poppy....


I am so sorry Pamela, I just hope that perhaps we helped the dog a little by emphasising it was an emergency - at least she didn't suffer for long, poor love.

Labradors are one of the deep-chested breeds that are prone to Bloat and GDV and sadly gorging like this can trigger either of those conditions, even if the gorging isn't dangerous in itself.

Please send my condolences to your neighbour - she must be distraught. xx


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

My condolences to you and your poor friend, RIP Poppy 

Breeze managed to do the exact same thing back in February, i think it was just the luck of living very close to our vets that saved her tbh xxx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Ditto above
> 
> Where will i get these crystals?


You can get them at most supermarkets because they are used for washing clothes etc. Also been told at college if it is something poisonous the dog has ingested then use activated charcoal as it binds the toxins before reaching the blood stream if done quickly.

They are handy to have around just incase. Its such a shame, such a horrible accident.

xx


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Cheers Allana. Think I will invest in a packet of these also..... Very good tip.... Thanks.. My gsd isi not food orientated but Kai the Malamute...... what can I say.... he would eat everything he could get his paws on......and absolutely adores bananas !!!!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww bless! RIP little one


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Rest in peace Poppy 

I must say i wouldnt have ever thought that kibble could kill a dog  I'll defo keep the lid closed down on thier kibble bin now


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive been avoiding the thread because i was just so upset. I'm so so so sorry for your friends loss 


NB: to those that asked... soda crystals will be in the supermarket, usually near the washing powders or near the surface cleaners. 

Remember they should be used under direction of a vet or in EXTREEM emergency. They are not to be used for everyday ailments, its not a substitute for a vet xx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Cheers Allana. Think I will invest in a packet of these also..... Very good tip.... Thanks.. My gsd isi not food orientated but Kai the Malamute...... what can I say.... he would eat everything he could get his paws on......and absolutely adores bananas !!!!


No probs Pamela, they are handy to have around just incase of an emergency. One of the huskies we used to own was exactly the same as Kai, he was such a greedy bugger, he would actually wait untill we were sweeping up and then try and eat all the dust we were sweeping, you'd have thought he was starved! So funny to watch though :lol:


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Shocking stuff indeed! I have only just seen this topic and it was literally watching a tragedy unfold before your very eyes.

So sorry for your friend's loss, but it has probably prevented it happening to a hell of a lot more people thanks to your post.

((**Hugs**))


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

What a tragedy. This is not something I have come across before. Plenty of dogs steal all sorts of food and some get very full indeed but come to no harm.

I used to feed dry meat, you had to put hot water on it and leave it to soak for a long time. My sheltie got at the bag and was so gorged she could barely waddle, then of course it all swelled up and she was gross for a couple of days, staggering around and farting but she gradually subsided and recovered. A friend's GSD did the same thing and suffered the same way but I have to admit neither of us went to the vet - and in the years I worked for a vet I never saw a dog come in after overeating either.

It is an awful accident but I dont think other people should take it to heart too much.


----------

